# Please Help! I don't know what happened!



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 gallons
What temperature is your tank? 77-78 degrees
Does your tank have a filter? no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? no but i have a heater
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Aqueon pellets, freeze-dried bloodworms
How often do you feed your betta fish? once a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 2x a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 1 - 50%, 1 - 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Nutrafin water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? Not tested

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? he is floating near the top of the tank and seems unable to go down, he floats back up. He is slightly bloated and often ends up floating on his side, though he rights himself.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? he is stressed, but it is water change day
When did you start noticing the symptoms? today, after the water change
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? no not yet
Does your fish have any history of being ill? no, just minor bloat from overfeeding at times
How old is your fish (approximately)? unknown (petstore fish)

Please help me, I am so scared for my betta! I was doing his 50% water change today and after I poured in a bit more water, he started acting strange. I have yet to finish pouring in the rest of the new water because I am so scared for him! He seems unable to stay at the bottom of the tank, and his belly is slightly bloated. No pineconing, I looked very closely for that. He is still very active and he moves around if I put a finger up to the glass, or even if I don't. He is breathing from the surface a LOT. Could he have swallowed an air bubble or something? Sometimes he gulps air from the surface. he goes down to the bottom, but he can't seem to stay there, he floats right back up. I have another half gallon to put back into the tank, but I am so worried I have yet to do it. Could I have hurt him when I was pouring the water in? I used a cup to take it out because I don't have a gravel vaccuum... is that okay? I have conditioned the water and made sure it is the same temperature as the rest of his water... Please help me I'm so worried and I don't want him to die!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

When you did the water change, did you take him out, or work around him,? you may have shocked him a lil if the water hit him hard, yes, you need to do a very lil water at a time, and pour against the wall and it will flow smoother..but for now..keep an eye on him, it sounds like something disoriented him, which is the same thing I recently experienced with my Sammy..when he was first adjusting to the filter in his tank, but I don't think he needs "Treatment" for anything..but keep that water level low so he can get to the surface easier..should be fine..keep and eye..and update when things change..Good Luck..Hope he's alright~


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I didn't take him out, I worked around him. I am fairly certain I didn't pour any water on him, he was avoiding me while I was in the tank, but... you think he is in shock? I am soooo worried although now that I am watching him, he seems to be floating to the top less. Maybe he was just really shocked and it is wearing off? I will wait an hour or so before I put in the rest of the water and I will do it by cupfuls this time, pouring against the wall. Or do you think I should take him out and then put him back in? I don't want to stress him by catching him in a cup...


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

No, dont take him out..leave him be..wait a while..about an hour..put in a very small amount of water..wait again..and keep doing it that way..so its not too much at once..how big is the cup yu are using?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I recently did that with our Sapphire..he just wouldnt stay out of the way..uggh..and he got hit with the water, twice..and he was a lill off..for a few mins..but then he came right back..but that is what i did..i waited and used smaller amounts of water..I was in a rush and tried to do too much..maybe you did it that way too..


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I wasn't using a cup at first, I was just pouring it right in from the bucket. But I have an 8oz. cup I will use to do the rest of the water change. It's the same cup I was using to take the water out originally. Sheik seems to be doing better, he is still floating at the top, but he doesn't seem to float up quite as much as he did before. I think he *can* can down now, which he couldn't before.... or at least not for long. From time to time he still ends up floating sideways, though... is that really bad?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Does it look like a water current is making him "Sway" like blowing in the breeze, or is he actually laying or swimming that way..can you post a pic..so I can see what he looks like?
Btw..dont POUR from a bucket..way to strong..the water hits the water in the tank hard and causes too much movement..lil at a time..takes longer..but safer..


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

He is actually laying that way, or rather... he drifts up to his side. He can right himself, though, and he does when he is swimming. It is only when he is still that he might float onto his side. I will try and get a picture to show you, he isn't doing it all the time.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I notice when Sammy is resting, he is heavy finned, and he starts to sway to the side, and he just lets his body go with it, and then he snaps out of it, and starts to swim a lil --it's kinda like when we start to doze off, and our head drops, it's funny.. and cute..but i would watch your lil guy if he is bloated, it may be something else..


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

He is not completely sideways because of the plant, which I think he was using to keep himself righted. But he doesn't do this all the time, just sometimes.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

It really looks like he is just resting..my Sammy does this too..if you see strange behaviour like struggling to get to the top..then it would be a problem, but I think he's enjoying that plant..that is very cute


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

He is not struggling to get to the top, but he is struggling to stay away from the top. He is floating, and it's clear he has to really fight to get down from the top. He always floats right back up. Does anyone have any insight as to why he can't seem to stop floating? Like I said, his belly is very slightly bloated, and he does drift onto his side a bit at times, but this really doesn't look like dropsy to me (although I admit I have never seen it before, just read about it). He has figured out how to pin himself underwater with the help of his plants, so he has been doing that, but why would he be so... buoyant?


----------



## meimei (Apr 8, 2012)

If he's bloated and floating, it sounds like swim bladder disease. Is he pooping normally? Maybe he's just constipated and it's making him bloat.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

meimei said:


> If he's bloated and floating, it sounds like swim bladder disease. Is he pooping normally? Maybe he's just constipated and it's making him bloat.


You treat that with Epsom salt right?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

meimei said:


> If he's bloated and floating, it sounds like swim bladder disease. Is he pooping normally? Maybe he's just constipated and it's making him bloat.


I try to make a habit of getting him to flare at least once or twice a day so that he'll poo. He has a very sensitive stomach, I am finding. I might have to go to live food for him, I have never seen a fish who bloats as easily as mine does. I am thinking it is swim bladder disease as well, although the funny thing is... he flared last night and seemed to be better after that. He was exploring the bottom of his tank again and hiding under his bridge (which he loves). But then, just before I was going to bed, he ended up floating again and once again seemed to have a hard time getting down and staying down at the bottom of the tank. He is still floating now, and he still looks slightly bloated. Sometimes he still sort of floats up sideways, although he always corrects himself very quickly.

EDIT: Of course, right after I typed that, he swam right down and is nosing at his thermometer and having no trouble staying down there. Can this thing come and go? Maybe he is accidentally swallowing air at times? Sheik! Why you worry me?! LOL


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

OMG Please help! He got a LOT worse! His belly is suddenly more bloated, and I have no idea why, he's not been fed in two days! He can't seem to stay upright in the water, he keeps floating on his side at the top! I'm really upset and worried, can anyone help me? PLEASE!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

This is how swollen he is and what he looks like lying on his side.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ok... take a deeeep breath, prepare an epsom salt solution 3tsp/ gallon I believe, pre dissolve this and pour it in slowly into the tank he is in...ie. if he's in a half gallon dissolves 3 tsps in a bit of water and pour half of that in. dont forget your water conditioner... I'm going to read the rest of your post right now... 

dont panic!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Take him out and put in ahospital tank and start epsom salt treatmeent..also pm OFL..she could help yu best..Old Fish Lady..do yu have akrittr keeper? & some epsom salt?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Do you have a something smaller you could put him like a gallon and some treatments with Epsom salt ? I think its 1 teaspoon to a gallon . You could do a search here and find out more about it, the Epsom salt I know helps with bloating. Look up Epsom salt treatments for bloating and so sorry your Betta is not feeling well..sending him good wishes to get better soon !


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ok, a few things for bloat/ constipation. if he will still eat feed him some frozen daphnia if you can get your hands on it. Also see if he will flare, as this generally helps with constipation. Is the source water the same as usual or is there a chance the PH could have been altered? 
One more question, did you observe your fish carefully before the water change and he was completely 100% fine or is there the possibility that he was bloated before the water change?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

aokashi said:


> ok... take a deeeep breath, prepare an epsom salt solution 3tsp/ gallon I believe, pre dissolve this and pour it in slowly into the tank he is in...ie. if he's in a half gallon dissolves 3 tsps in a bit of water and pour half of that in. dont forget your water conditioner... I'm going to read the rest of your post right now...
> 
> dont panic!


Wouldnt it be bttr to isolate him in a hospital tank?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a half gallon that he was in originally. I took out the gravel and the plant, though. Is epsom salt just regular epsom salt? or does it need to be special somehow? Can I get it from the grocery store?

EDIT: I have gotten him to flare and he seems to be pooing... bubbles? I'm not really sure, but it looks like he trails bubbles from his bum. But he doesn't seem to react to the mirror so much anymore. He still darts around, but I think he is getting sort of tired out from feeling icky. He has to take time to rest at the top of the tank...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Seki said:


> I have a half gallon that he was in originally. I took out the gravel and the plant, though. Is epsom salt just regular epsom salt? or does it need to be special somehow? Can I get it from the grocery store?


regular plain epsom salt with no additives. Predissolve 1tsp in a bit of water and slowly add this to the 1/2 gallon over an hour or so. you will need to clean out this 1/2 gallon fairly often.... how's the temperature in there?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

The 1/2 gallon isn't filled with water right now, though I can do that. I have a small heater, but it is going to be too much for a 1/2 gallon tank, it'll overheat it. He is alone in his 2.5 gallon, is it okay to leave him in there? Moving him is gonna stress him out a LOT, I think.

I am so worried, but I have to leave for work in about half an hour. Is there anything I can do for him before I leave?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it is completely fine to leave him in there unless you suspect something in the water has caused his condition. you can prepare the epsom salt for a 2 gallon (you said you didnt pour in the last 1/2 gallon right?) and slowly mix that in his current tank. May be see if you can grab frozen daphnia while you are out today...

As for the 1/2 gallon, you can test your smaller heater. see if the temperature stays safe and stable over a period of time. I used a 25w adjustable in a 1/2 which worked out fine. I really cant think of needing the 1/2g though :O


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

aokashi said:


> ok, a few things for bloat/ constipation. if he will still eat feed him some frozen daphnia if you can get your hands on it. Also see if he will flare, as this generally helps with constipation. Is the source water the same as usual or is there a chance the PH could have been altered?
> One more question, did you observe your fish carefully before the water change and he was completely 100% fine or is there the possibility that he was bloated before the water change?


He seemed to be just fine before the water change. He might have been very slightly bloated, he seems to get that way frequently, but if so, it was nothing hugely noticeable. It was a very mild bloat. I am very concerned that he has grown more bloated after he has not been fed. Could he be swallowing air? I am so confused he keeps pooing bubbles...

I can't get any daphnia for him today. I am working until after the pet store is closed, and I'm afraid I can't miss work. I depend on this job for my insurance... The water was the exact same as always, straight from the tap and conditioned with NutraFin water conditioner. It was let to sit in the same room to become the same temperature as the other water for many hours.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

aokashi said:


> it is completely fine to leave him in there unless you suspect something in the water has caused his condition. you can prepare the epsom salt for a 2 gallon (you said you didnt pour in the last 1/2 gallon right?) and slowly mix that in his current tank. May be see if you can grab frozen daphnia while you are out today...
> 
> As for the 1/2 gallon, you can test your smaller heater. see if the temperature stays safe and stable over a period of time. I used a 25w adjustable in a 1/2 which worked out fine. I really cant think of needing the 1/2g though :O


I did end up putting in the last 1/2 gallon because he was doing so much better last night. He seemed back to his normal self, so I carefully poured the last half gallon in cup by cup, against the wall just like lelei suggested. he didn't seem to become disturbed by the last bit of water. The temperature is staying steady in his tank between 77 and 78 degrees.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Yea..he needs shallow amt of water..so he can getvto surface easier.. Hope yur lil guy gets bettr soon (1/2 gal will b fine for treatment)..keep us updated..Best wishrs to yu both


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

There isnt any chance that the water left to sit was exposed to household chemicals is there? I usually mix my water to the right temp straight from the tap... >.<
The daphnia isnt compulsory, but the salt is :O I'm kind
of glad that I havent had a bloat prone
fish yet. 

As for the pooping bubbles... I have no idea what a fish fart means.. maybe it 's his way of readjusting his swim bladder. I know goldfish can do that.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

If yur afraid to stress him whichbit may..then treatment..would be ok..lower the water level tho..just in case..yu want him to be able to reach the surface without difficulty


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> If yur afraid to stress him whichbit may..then treatment..would be ok..lower the water level tho..just in case..yu want him to be able to reach the surface without difficulty




hey leilei, OP's betta has a sb issue which is causing the fish to float to the top. he should be fine without lowered water levels


----------



## meimei (Apr 8, 2012)

Seki said:


> He seemed to be just fine before the water change. He might have been very slightly bloated, he seems to get that way frequently, but if so, it was nothing hugely noticeable. It was a very mild bloat. I am very concerned that he has grown more bloated after he has not been fed. Could he be swallowing air? I am so confused he keeps pooing bubbles...


Seki, this sounds like what's happening to my Epsilon! I wrote about Epsi's issues in my thread here. I've been keeping Epsilon in epsom salt and on a fasting-between-brine-shrimp-feedings diet and some API general cure. He occasionally still swells up randomly, even after fasting, but it goes away after a few hours. I think the epsom salt helps a lot! For all we know we just have gassy fish.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I put in 3tsp of epsom salt, but I just realized I put them in mixed with a tiny bit of tap water. Is this going to kill him? O_O


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

nah, but you can put in some water conditioner just to be sure


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

meimei said:


> Seki, this sounds like what's happening to my Epsilon! I wrote about Epsi's issues in my thread here. I've been keeping Epsilon in epsom salt and on a fasting-between-brine-shrimp-feedings diet and some API general cure. He occasionally still swells up randomly, even after fasting, but it goes away after a few hours. I think the epsom salt helps a lot! For all we know we just have gassy fish.


Oh, and he is doing okay? Has he been having any issues with floating to the top at all?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I am headed for work, guys, thanks for all your help! I will update everyone when I get home. Please pray for Sheik!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok! dont stress! have a nice day!


----------



## meimei (Apr 8, 2012)

Seki said:


> Oh, and he is doing okay? Has he been having any issues with floating to the top at all?


He has some, as I was originally treating him for what I thought was a swim bladder issue. But he seems to be swimming about 90% normally now, with the occasional float to the top. Otherwise, he seems pretty good! He's actually been checking out the fake plants I put in his QT tank and exploring, which is way better than just hanging out at the top of his tank.

I hope your little guy gets better soon! I'll be keeping him in my thoughts.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay, no luck yet... he's been on the epsom salt since I left for work. He is still just as bloated and floating. He seems kind of... depressed. He is still swimming and all, but I think he just cannot poo. Like I said before, he seriously seems to have swallowed air or be gassy or something... does anyone think giving him a pellet would be bad? Or giving him a single bloodworm? I wonder if he needs help passing all the air out or something? Oh, this is worrying me so much  My poor little dude...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorryi just found this thread... Have you tried giving frozen daphnia? I've heard it is useful in treating bloat.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Sorryi just found this thread... Have you tried giving frozen daphnia? I've heard it is useful in treating bloat.


I don't have any daphnia, but I might try and go grab some tomorrow if I can. I hope he makes it through the night... he doesn't look good


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oh dont feed him anything! unless it's a food that will help cure bloat...if you are out of options, try pming old fish lady


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

okay, I won't feed him anything. It was just a thought, that's all...

His water is about 77 degrees right now. I have a small heater, do you guys think I should use it in the tank? I don't want to stress him by adding something new. Also, what should I do to get the heater ready to go in so it doesn't contaminate anything? It is new and in the box right now.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I usually just rinse my heater out with hot water. test the heater first in a similar sized container to see that it does its job.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

aokashi said:


> I usually just rinse my heater out with hot water. test the heater first in a similar sized container to see that it does its job.


I don't have any similar sized containers...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

nothing in the kitchen? like a large pot?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Not any that hold 2.5 gallons, no...

My heater isn't adjustable or anything, it's not prgrammable... is it okay to use it?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

It should be ok. but it is always a good idea to test new heaters. try it on a 1 gallon first....? if it heats thats ok, maybe it will be ok...


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Maybe it's best not to use it after all right now. If he pulls through this I will see about finding some way to test this out and all, but for now, I don't want to stress him... changing his water temperature might freak him out.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

If I were you, I'd put him in a betta cup, then put the heater in. Wait awhile and check the temperature.. I the temp is fine, float his cup in the tank for 30 mins so he can get used to the new temp, then release him.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> If I were you, I'd put him in a betta cup, then put the heater in. Wait awhile and check the temperature.. I the temp is fine, float his cup in the tank for 30 mins so he can get used to the new temp, then release him.


Catching him in a cup freaks him out horribly, I would rather not do that right now. He is so stressed and he is having such a hard time... I'd rather not do anything to upset him any further for the moment... he is struggling so much...


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay, a new symptom seems to have shown up! His poo appears to be white and stringy, and it floats at the top of his tank! Should I remove this poo with a cup? What does it mean if it's white and stringy?

EDIT: My poor baby has developed a stress line on his body and his gills are a bit red. Are these really bad signs? I feel so awful for him... I don't want him to die!


----------



## meimei (Apr 8, 2012)

White stringy poo usually means parasites, and if they're internal parasites they're probably causing the bloating, too.. It's a good thing you already have him on epsom salt! Epsom salt is a conservative treatment for parasites. It probably won't hurt to try an anti-parasite medication like API general cure or one of the Jungle anti-parasite products, but someone else more knowledgeable than me may know more.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Have yu PM'd OFL..she will know what to do..give it a try..I am praying forbyur lil fishy


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I have on hand some medication called maracyn 2. It treats internal parasites, one of the things it treats is discolored gills. I had an outbreak of parasites in my sorority and my current girl had white stringy poo once they were separated. This medication is used to treat for 5 days (or longer if signs continue) and she is happy & healthy now. It's about $6 or $7 at petsmart.

With this medication and Epsom salt, it should knock out those parasites. Also try to find anti-parasite pellets (jungle's is a good brand). They don't sell them @ petco or petsmart but maybe your LPS will have some.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

@meimei - He has pooed a LOT over the evening and through this morning. The epsom salt seems to have helped him quite a bit, and he is basically back to his old self. Slightly bloated, but no longer floating!

@lelei - yes, I PM'd OFL and she is helping me. She is fantastic, thank you so much for telling me to PM her, she recommended a course of treatment for my little Sheik! I am hoping to get to the petstore today and get what he needs (assuming my brother comes to pick up his dog... maybe I'll take the dog with me LOL)

@teeneythebetta - I will look into that, thank you! He actually has a huge string of poo still attached to him right now, it's as long as his body! He can't seem to get it to detach. IDK if this means anything, but he keeps "biting" at the surface... I dunno if he's comping at bubbles or what, but... he's been doing it this whole time. This wouldn't have anything to do with why he's floating (which he's not anymore), right?


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

If he's still eating well, you can medicate his food with Metronidazole. Ingesting meds is far superior to medicating the water in the case of internal parasites. It's sold online from the Seachem brand. Just mix a scoop of the powder and some water in a bottle cap and let a pellet soak in the mixture for 20 minutes or so. Treatment is supposed to be for 14 consecutive days if you do decide to go this route. The Jungle Anti-Parasite pellets do exactly the same thing, but they must taste pretty foul because I've heard a lot of people saying that their fish won't eat them.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

So glad to hear the good news, sounds like with all the poo he's getting rid of, and the parasites, is helping I am so glad you got the help he needed I may stock up on some of this stuff, just in case..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

deso said:


> If he's still eating well, you can medicate his food with Metronidazole. Ingesting meds is far superior to medicating the water in the case of internal parasites. It's sold online from the Seachem brand. Just mix a scoop of the powder and some water in a bottle cap and let a pellet soak in the mixture for 20 minutes or so. Treatment is supposed to be for 14 consecutive days if you do decide to go this route. The Jungle Anti-Parasite pellets do exactly the same thing, but they must taste pretty foul because I've heard a lot of people saying that their fish won't eat them.


 
What if you soak these ones^^ in Garlic..would that help, since where that is recommended for fishy's who won't eat..:-?


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

lelei said:


> What if you soak these ones^^ in Garlic..would that help, since where that is recommended for fishy's who won't eat..:-?


It might work, great idea! If OP decides to use the Jungle Anti-Parasite food, he (or she?) should definitely try that.


----------



## meimei (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear your little guy is feeling better! That sounds like the same course of symptoms Epsilon went through--he stopped floating recently and is just now getting over the bloating. Out of curiosity, what else did OFL prescribe? I wanna know just in case Epsilon has a recurrence.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

She said get some terrin for him and 10-14 days of epsom salt. He said heat his tank a bit, which I plan to do, and do a 25% water change 4 times in an hour with the water steeped with tannin. I can't find the tannin, but I am treating him with epsom salts. She also said mosquito larvae would be good for him, but sadly we are in a drought around here, and there is no standing water for the mosquitos to lay their eggs and whatnot.

Ugh, I am getting so frustrated, guys. Once again he has swelled up and is floating at the top. He has still not eaten one bit in three days... I am resting him in the darkness for now because he always seems to be better after a night of rest. maybe resting in the darkness for now will help him? I am seriously running out of ideas. I am still working on finding the IAL or Oak Leaves, although my conditioner has IAL in it.

I don't know how much more I can do for this fish. I get this feeling he might have had something wrong with him when I got him from Petco. He can't seem to keep this bloating thing down.


----------



## meimei (Apr 8, 2012)

Epsilon did the same thing. He would seem to be fine, and then out of nowhere, bloat like crazy and start floating. But he's about 90% okay now and I'm even starting to get him on a normal feeding schedule and fade out the epsom salts and meds. I felt exactly the way you do now a couple of nights ago; like I had no idea if I could help him anymore. :/ *hugs* 

If Sheik has the same thing that Epsilon did, I think he'll pull through with just keeping up your water changes and following what OFL outlined. Good luck!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't know if he's gonna make it... He is pale and still hugely bloated, floating on his side. I came home from work to discover that the air in the house had been turned down and his tank was at a shockingly cold 72 degrees, so he's got a heater going in there right now, but it might be too little too late. He is still active, precious little thing, and I am so thankful I don't see any pineconing that would signify dropsy, but... -sigh- I'll keep you guys updated. If he passes... I'll make sure and let you guys know. 

Thanks again for all the help and support. The people on this forum are awesome.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_I was wondering how your lil guy is doing..I just made a post for most of us..who dont know what to treat our fish with if they get sick..and I just ordered the IAL from ebay..just in case..and some other medicines that I heard work real well for some of these diseases that our fishy's get..I hope you can get a hold of some or if possible order some from e-bay express overnight..they are like 3$ a bag of 20.._

_and I saw a med called Furan, and Maracyn that is good for what your fish has, but I AL is best for the tannins..I remember OFL always suggesting that..In any case If I get mine first I will be happy to give you some and help your lil guy..(hugs) I hope he gets better_


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I really appreciate the offer, Lelei. Sadly, I don't know that he's going to make it. I haven't given up, I'm still doing everything I can for him, but he's not looking great. His bloat has gone down and he's not floating anymore, but now he's hanging in the water almost vertically. Very lethargic, clamped fins... I think he may be a sad result of poor breeding... he has never been able to handle food well without bloating up like a balloon, and this mystery illness has been plaguing him for four days now. I just don't know how much his little body can take. He's fighting, poor thing, but I dunno how much more he can take. Such a shame, he was coloring beautifully... his fins were turning this gorgeous bright red, and his belly is silver and so pretty.

I took these pictures just a little bit ago. You can sorta see how icky he is feeling...


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh, that poor baby..that is sad, I hope he can bounce back, sometimes they do, he knows he's being taken care of, and loved..I will continue to pray for him, he's a fighter, keep on Sheik..you can beat this..


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay, guys, losing hope on this one... He's stopped eating and he's extremely lethargic. Fins are clamped and I noticed today one of his gills is not closing all the way anymore. We had another bloating episode last night, though he didn't end up floating, just lying at the bottom with that big bloated belly of his.

I went to Petsmart today and had them test my water to find out if I was doing something wrong. They said my water was great, tested out clear of ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate, so it's apparently not the water or anything. The employee sold me some bettafix, even though I was skeptical, and said if nothing else it couldn't hurt. But now I am reading some bad things about bettafix... what do you guys think? Should I put it in there? The employee claimed it had helped some of his bettas who had been lethargic and not eating, but... I am wary. If Sheik is already sick, I don't want to do anything to make him worse.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh no, I would PM OFL again, because I heard that anything with Fix in it could make matters worse..and it does not sound good, so check in with her, for the best advise..I am sooo sorry to hear that he is not doing well, I wish I could do more..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Are you still doing the Epsom salt treatment?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I was hearing that Maracyn or Furan is the one for the SBD but again, not sure if that is what your lil guy has, sounds like it tho, but I am also not sure if those meds are found in the LPs
and if you order online it will take too long..


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

lelei said:


> Are you still doing the Epsom salt treatment?


Yep, still doing epsom salt treatments. He isn't bloated anymore, and I guess he seems able to move through the water freely, he just chooses not to. He doesn't like to move... he ignores food I offer him. The tips of his fins are getting pale now. Ugh, this is depressing... he seems so miserable and I can't help him. And you know what Petco said? "When he dies, bring back the body and a sample of your aquarium water and we'll give you a new one."... :sob:


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the help you've given me and the kind thoughts for Sheik. Sadly, he lost the fight this evening and has passed on. I can only hope he is happier in a better place now.

RIP Sheik...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Seki said:


> Thank you everyone for the help you've given me and the kind thoughts for Sheik. Sadly, he lost the fight this evening and has passed on. I can only hope he is happier in a better place now.
> 
> RIP Sheik...


Aww I'm so sorry! Every time I got an email about you posting in this thread I was worried I'd find this post.. 

At least he went out fighting and had someone that loved him to take good care of him. He's now in the big pond in the sky, healthy. R.I.p. Sheik.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh noes! RIP sheik, May you find happiness in betta heaven.


----------



## meimei (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about this, Seki. I'm glad he was was able to pass on with someone caring for him as you did. RIP, Sheiko. =[


----------

